# ESTHAUTO - French detailing forum.



## V3polo6n2

Hello everybody!

Esthauto is a young french forum about car care, it's growing rapidly, a very good environment and some professionals help us.

If you wants to give us a little message, come  





V3


----------



## matt

Er, its all in french!!!


----------



## V3polo6n2

matt said:


> Er, its all in french!!!


Yes, no international section for the moment.


----------



## MX5Argie

V3polo6n2 said:


> Yes, no international section for the moment.


Don't expect anything like that in nationalistic France!


----------



## Andy1711

sorry buddy i cant read or speak french


----------



## timwuk

Je parle français. Mais ma grammaire est terrible.


----------



## The Detailer

Cant read french here either


----------



## kp 115

Bon soir from East Anglia:wave:


----------



## Ilaron

Salut V3 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tofke

Ilaron,

I think it's time to open an "International" discussion topic at Esthauto...


----------



## Dave KG

Salut!

I'm a member! :thumb:


----------



## Tofke

Dave KG said:


> Salut!
> 
> I'm a member! :thumb:


I've seen it Dave ! 

Thanks


----------



## Rorow

I'm a member too


----------



## Jakedoodles

monge tout!


----------



## tomvik

good luck .

are you going to insert English languge here ??


----------



## V3polo6n2

tomvik said:


> good luck .
> 
> are you going to insert English languge here ??


Hi!

It will be difficult to insert English language... personally, I not a big problem for me but many people dont speak english.

We have some posts from Dave KG in english, they are very good but not everybody is understand them...

So you can come and speak english, you will be welcome


----------



## Ilaron

En tout cas, j'espere qu'on arrivera a faire un coup d'etat ici...


----------



## ZrS

MDr !

Cache moi ce lien Meguiar's, ca me fait de la peine Megs en France !


----------



## Andy_Green

j'ai perdu mon chat, peux vous me dire la manière à la piscine.

je ne parle pas français non plus


----------



## Ilaron

Moi je les trouve tres simpatique !!! (cf concours )


----------



## ZrS

Andy_Green said:


> j'ai perdu mon chat, peux vous me dire la manière à la piscine.
> 
> je ne parle pas français non plus


lol andy, your sentence means nothing


----------



## Andy_Green

ZrS said:


> lol andy, your sentence means nothing


maybe i should say;

j'ai perdu mon chat, pouvez-vous me dire où est la piscine ?

je ne parle pas français non plus


----------



## Jakedoodles

Monge tout! L'aborotior garnier, mon pierre, l'aborotiore garnier.


----------



## Ilaron

Je savais pas que le thé rendait les britishs saoules ^^


----------



## ZrS

Ilaron said:


> Je savais pas que le thé rendait les britishs saoules ^^


ils naissent ainsi... des le tout jeune age, le biberon est imbibé au piconbière :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ilaron

Un peu mort le topic d'Esthauto


----------



## Richard

Ilaron said:


> Un peu mort le topic d'Esthauto


Surement pas. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur votre p'*** site:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ambrez

niceeee


----------



## V3polo6n2

When EsthAuto do a Group Buy....


----------



## beardboy

Chatteau neuf de pape :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2

beardboy said:


> Chatteau neuf de pape :thumb:


Very nice choice bearbody, it's a fantastic wine. :thumb:


----------



## HDM

Salut les filles  

Il y a un soucis technique avec le forum en ce moment ? Impossible d'y accéder.

Des nouvelles ?




=================================

Hi girls 

Any tech problem with the forum ? Can't enter in.

Waiting for news.


----------



## pologt

a mon avis oui je suis degoutè!!j'espère qu'il ne l'ont pas supprimer...


----------



## HDM

J'ai tenté de joindre V3 via le mail de son profil sur ce forum, mais en vain.

Malheureusement, ça n'a pas l'air d'être un soucis technique, le nom de domaine est ok jusqu'a fin Juin 2008, mais plus aucun lien ne fonctionne vers le forum, y compris les images du FTP, comme si c'était vide.

Je prierais bien pour une migration de serveur/hébergeur, mais ça prend que quelques heures à faire, surtout pour un petit forum comme esthauto.


Je lisais le forum quotidiennement, et je ne vois pas de raison de le fermer, aucun problème annoncé par les admins, pas de coup de gueule ni de clash, tout allait bien...


Vraiment dommage.


----------



## V3polo6n2

Salut tout le monde, je suis du retour du ski. :wave: 


Bon, normalement Esthauto devrait revenir dans quelques temps, tout est bloqué par un changement d'hébergeur non prévenu de la part d'un admin....

Ilaron dont worry and be happy! :lol: 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for the french chat but we have a little technical problem with Esthauto.


----------



## HDM

Ah c'était pas prévu ! Ouf.

Merci pour les news V3


----------



## pologt

merci de nous rassurer V3!!des news des microfibres?


----------



## V3polo6n2

Pour les MicroFibres, j'ai reçu une lettre de la part de la Douane malheureusement...  

Je les appelle demain pour en savoir plus (et je vous tiens au courant biensur).  

(J'aurais quand même une bonne nouvelle à vous annoncer prohainement)


----------



## Cefd

*Looking for detailing in Paris (A3 sportback - Rs6)*

bonjour a tous, j'ai decouvert ce forum il y a 3 semaines, et je suis membre sur RS6.com et M5board.com.

Je suis pour le moment possesseur de deux audi A3 sportback (ma femme et moi) et d'une triumph TR3 (de 1969). Je suis premier sur liste d'attente de la nouvelle RS6 chez Bauer a Paris, et je devrai la recoir fin juin.

J'aurai voulu savoir si quelqu'un parmi vous faisez du "detailing" a paris, ma voiture est rayée en deux endroit, et j'aimerai la retrouvée aussi belle qu'avant. Si l'un d'entre vous offre ses services a paris, je suis preneur...

J'ai vu le travail de certain d'entre vous ici, je suis comme a chaque bleuffé par la qualité du travail fait!!

Keep the good work, grettings

Charles


----------



## V3polo6n2

Bonjour Charles, bienvenue parmis nous. :wave: 

Excellent choix pour la RS6, c'est une voiture magnifique avec une motorisation qui fait plus que rêver.  

Pour les rayures sur ton A3, le mieux est que tu nous montre les rayures, je pourrais peut-etre te dire si c'est réparable ou pas.
Personnellement j'habite à coté de Versailles, si tu habite pas loin, on peut se rencontrer.


A bientôt.


Sébastien Jacquet (V3)


----------



## Cefd

bonjour a tous, je suis desole, je n'ai pas pensé a venir verifier les réponses.

Sebastien merci pour ta réponse, je prendrai des photos des rayures, j'en ai une de plus depuis la semaine derniere ((((

Elles sont assez profondes je dois le reconnaitre. Ou faites vous vos courses autour (ou dans idéalement) de paris. Je cherche du savon et du produit pour mes jantes, qqc de plus performant que la **** que j'achete chez total... Bref, vous le comprendrez, je commence a serieusement m'interesser a toutes ces choses magnifiques que vous faites

Merci

Charles


----------



## ZrS

J'ai l'impression que ça devient de pire en pire d'avoir une "belle" voiture sur paris ou RP....

A mon avis, ton RS6, il faudrait l'utiliser que pour les déplacements avec dérrière un parking privé ou voiturier... etc...


----------



## Cefd

Hehe, voiturier surement pas... J'ai ete voiturier dans ma jeunesse et je sais ce qu'ils font avec les voitures!! 

Je fais pourtant hyper attention de tjs me garer correctement, jamais devant un bateau, jamais sur un passage clouté etc... Et pourtant...


Mon RS6 a une belle place de garage qui l'attend, il y a pour le moment une audi S4 qui y dort, et qui va partir quand le monstre arrive. L'a3 est ma voiture de tous les jours. Parfaite pour rouler dans paris tous les jours.


----------



## V3polo6n2

C'est clair qu'un RS6 ou un S4 n'est pas fait pour rouler tous les jours à Paris, sinon ça devient vite une épave. Déjà qu'en roulant rarement c'est la "récolte aux rayures..." 

Pour les magasins où l'on trouve des produits, il y en a très peu malheureusement, dans les Norauto et les Autobacs on trouve tout juste la gamme Meguiar's pas plus! Sinon dans certains supermarchés "Géant" on trouve des produits Autoglym (liste des revendeurs avec comparatifs de prix içi : http://www.esthauto.com/viewtopic.php?t=1705 ). Sinon on commande dans les mêmes shops que nos amis anglais (Clean Your Car, Autobrite) mais aussi des Espagnols/portugais : "Car Care Erope" ; "Autocare".

Ah si, Swissvax à un site en France où on peut commander leurs produits!
www.swissvax.fr

Voilà!


----------



## Cefd

Formidable, merci beaucoup. Il y a qq années je me souviens qu'avenue de la grande armée il y avait pas mal de magasins ou l'on trouvait des produits d'entretien. Ils existent toujours?? j'habite dans le 8° donc je passerai un de ces 4 jeter un coup d'oeil... Sauf si vous me dites que ca ne sert a rien que je me déplace...

Je suppose que mon prochain voyage a londres sera l'occasion de faire le plein de tous ces produits... Eh zut, encore une bonne excuse pour partir a londres!


----------



## V3polo6n2

Il y avait un Autobacs avenue de la Grande armée je crois (voir même les Champs Elysées mais pas sûr), il a fermé depuis pas mal de temps. 

:tumbleweed: 


Sinon habitant Paris, tu n'as pas quelques difficultés à laver ta voiture à la main? (mode "cherche la petite bête  )


----------



## ZrS

Eldorauto 

Nul comme magasin hormis les Sparco a -50%


----------



## ZrS

Pour tes rayures, si tu es dispo Dimanche, passe nous voir, V3 et moi, on sera sur Clamart dans le 92 proche Paris 

V3 pourra te dire ce qu'il peut faire


----------



## Cefd

salut a tous, je suis en week end... donc je ne passerai pas helas.

J'ai la chance d'avoir une cour d'immeuble, et un garage dans la cour, du coup je peux ranger toutes affaires et laver ma voiture dans ma cour...


----------



## Châtelain

Coucou les copaing


----------



## Cefd

Bonjour a tous, je ne participe pas souvent a ce forum, mais ce la ne veut pas dire que je ne cherche pas tous ces produits d'entretien.

Sur le site de meguiars, je viens de voir qu'un magasin appele Autobacs vendait des produits de chez meg's. Qqn a t il deja mis les pieds la bas?? J'ai l'impression que c'est plus un truc de tuning qu'autre chose, mais si je peux trouver des choses par la bas...
Voila, salut a tous


----------



## Châtelain

Tu auras des produits meg mais que du public


----------



## Cefd

est ce que je v pouvoir trouver une "clay" et des choses comme ca.

En gros je pars plus ou moins de 0, et donc j'ai besoin de

Shampoing (ca j'en ai presque plus)
d'une clay et du produit qui va avec
et si possible de quoi travailler les chromes, j'ai un produit qui ne marche pas assez a mon gout... meme avec l'huile de coude


----------



## V3polo6n2

Meguiar's est relativement rapporté au tunning en France, donc si tu trouves leurs gamme au milieu de jantes chromées, ne sois pas surpris....

Pour la Clay, il faut aller voir ou la commander directement (soit du magasin, soit sur le site Meguiar's, soit sur le site Meguiars.fr).

Pour les produits pour les chromes, il en existe plein, au hasard, le "Polish Metal" d'Autoglym fonctionne bien.


----------



## Cefd

bon je vous tiens "updater" sur mes achats... Je suis passé chez autobacs, et je suis tombé sur une bande de grands malades du tuning, je vous avoue que j'ai eu un peu peur, lol... ma petite S4 a eu son petit effet sur le parking... j'ai donc trouvé le rayon nettoyage, en effet perdu entre les jates tuning, et les gros caissons de basses (en mode tu pars plus en week end avec ta valise, tu emmenes du son).

Le rayon etait pauvre, je dois le dire, j'y ai trouvé du shampoing Meg, du polish metal d'autoglim, et produit pour mes jantes (dont j'ai oublié le nom), mais dont je me suis servi sur mon A3 ce week end, et qui fonctionne tres bien.

En revanche pas de clay, pas de detailing finish. Du coup, retour sur internet ou j'ai effectivement commandé tout ca sur le site de meg's, ca devrait arriver en debut de semaine prochaine.

J'ai eu des nouvelles de mon RS6, qui va semble t il se faire attendre, on me la promettait pour fin juin, on me dit 14 juillet mtnt... JE tremble d'impatience de toucher ma nouvelle voiture!!! 

Bref, je m'initie doucement a tout ca, keep you posted

Charles

PS: mon A3 a desormais 7 rayures, le tout en moins d'un mois, mais j'ai surpris mon voisin en train de la rayer l'autre jour, j'ai bien faillit le tuer, mais je suis aller porter plainte contre lui, nous sommes tous deux convoqués par les flics vendredi pour une confrontation. Je ne l'ai vu qu'une seule fois mais je le tiens pour responsable de toutes mes rayures, et avoir 55 ans, etre medecin et etre convoqué par les flics pour avoir rayer une voiture... il a l'air malin le gros con!! Je vais pas le louper!! (PS: je suis avocat, j'ai pas mal de cartes entre mes mains)


----------



## V3polo6n2

Très bien ça!

Ces personnes n'ont vraiment aucun respect d'autrui, tu as raison d'avoir porté plainte, tu le tueras après!   

Tu es avocat spécialisé dans quel domaine?


----------



## ZrS

Quoi !!! 55 ans et le mec il a rien d'autre à faire que de rayer une Audi ??

On vit dans un pays vraiment...


----------



## Cefd

je suis en conflit avec mon voisin pour des degats des eaux (pour lesquels il est assuré, et j'habite EN DESSOUS de chez lui, donc je vois pas d'ou ca peut venir d'autre) depuis pres de 4 ans... Il pete les plombs la dessus, encore une fois il est assuré donc je ne vois pas trop le pbe... Bref, c'est sans doute une basse vengeance parce que je ne lache pas le morceau!

Je suis fiscaliste, je travaille pour un grand cabinet parisien.

Cheers all, demain je le saigne, je demande la prison ferme, lol 

+


----------



## Châtelain

Esthauto est fermé définitivement ?


----------



## V3polo6n2

Esthauto ne devrait pas fermer *normalement*!

Ailys reprend les rennes et va gérer ça "à sa sauce".
Continuez à lire les news... il va y en avoir


----------



## Châtelain

J'ai bien reçu le mail de Ilaron. Ca va loin en tout cas.. 

Vous trainez où sur les forums de detailling avec Ilaron, Zeers, Tofke en général ? Detailling World ? Autopia ?


----------



## V3polo6n2

La langue de Molière n'est-elle pas belle? 

Patience... :thumb:


----------



## emmanuelv

Quand esthauto se relèvera, il sera vide de tout contenu intéressant 

Heureusement la relève, sérieuse, éthique et amicale, arrivera très bientôt :thumb:


----------



## Châtelain

A new forum


----------



## bengalen

Hello à tous, 

J'étais nouveau sur esthauto et je trouve dommage qu'il ne soit plus du tout accessible... 

J'aimerai savoir si vous connaissez d'autres sites en français qui parlent de detailing, lavage, rénovation et tout ce qui va avec... 

En anglais je me débrouille mais j'ai encore de la peine avec les mots techniques...


----------



## Châtelain

Désolé mais non.

Sinon soit patient


----------



## moishe

Moi aussi j'ai hâte de retrouver un vrai forum digne de ce nom, esthauto a redémarré aujourd'hui, mais bizarrement ça me tente beaucoup moins !!
à très bientôt...


----------



## V3polo6n2

Vous serez accueillis les bras ouverts sur : http://www.cosmetique-auto.com








Mon pseudo est "Sébastien".


----------



## HDM

L'impact de Cosm Auto sur la participation d'EA est impressionnante.
Dommage d'avoir dû scinder la communauté en 2 parties.


----------



## emmanuelv

Disons que EsthAuto, maintenant, c'est...
-- que pensez-vous des rouleaux de lavage
-- ArmorAll et AbelAuto, c'est trop d'la balle
-- c'est quoi la cire la moins chere
-- meguiar's pour nous les tiouners avec un QI d'huître
-- qui connait la pastille miracle qui économise l'essence
etc...

C'est descendu en-dessous de Forum-Auto, c'est dire...


----------



## manu67

tu exagère un peu quand meme, il reste les anciens posts


----------



## Al Fresco

Any Expats living in France are also visitors here?

Al Fresco


----------



## toledo

Hi Al Fresco

I am an x pat ( yorkshireman to be exact) and am loving living over ere in Charente Maritime. :detailer:


----------



## toledo

V3polo6n2 said:


> Vous serez accueillis les bras ouverts sur : http://www.cosmetique-auto.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon pseudo est "Sébastien".


I for one will vouch for the warm welcome you will receive from these guys !
Probably the best forums francais ! :detailer:


----------



## tamandlee

Andy_Green said:


> j'ai perdu mon chat, peux vous me dire la manière à la piscine.
> 
> je ne parle pas français non plus


I've lost my cat so can you tell me the way to the pool.

I don't speak French also

Quality!!!  :thumb:


----------



## pytru

toledo said:


> I for one will vouch for the warm welcome you will receive from these guys !
> Probably the best forums francais ! :detailer:


for sure !:thumb: :wave:


----------

